# [risolto] Problema aggiornamento glib e udev

## stifler83

Ciao ragazzi aggiornando mi sono trovato davanti a questo problema:

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -uNDpv @world                                                                                                                             
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

Potete consigliarmi la best practice per eseguire l'aggiornamento?   :Cool: 

----------

## ago

é probabile che tu abbia fatto casini con i file package.*

Avendo tutto stabile non succede...prova a dare un occhiata.

----------

## stifler83

guarda ho controllato dentro keywords ma non riesco a ricavarne nulla  :Sad:  o meglio non riesco a focalizzare il problema   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Climber

Posta il tuo package.keywords perché è lì che dovrebbe essere il tuo problema. Controlla come hai smascherato >=dev-libs/glib-2.31.22:2 magari è quello che ti crea problemi.

Non ti assicuro niente perché a me non è mai capitato ma dovrebbe essere questo il problema

----------

## stifler83

eccolo 

 *Quote:*   

> app-admin/eselect-boost ~amd64
> 
> =app-arch/snappy-1.0.4 ~amd64
> 
> app-crypt/truecrypt ~amd64
> ...

 

glib ed edev sono entrambi commentati. Non capisco...  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## ago

Non facevi prima a stare in ~arch?  :Razz: 

Il warning brevemente dice che ci sono più programmi che necessitano forzatamente di 2 versioni di uno stesso programma e siccome non esiste slot, non si può fare.

----------

## stifler83

Non posso installarlo in uno slot forzatamente?

Non so se è un mito o una leggenda, ma stare in ~arch con tutto il sistema non è sconsigliato per chi ci lavoro con il pc perchè potrebbe trovarsi a fixare problemi un giorno si e l'altro pure?

----------

## djinnZ

Stare in ~arch con tutto il sistema è da imbecilli, non è una leggenda.

La ragione è molto semplice e sta nelle dipendenze.

Alcuni pacchetti, pur essendo instabili, dipendono da librerie stabili o più spesso non dipendono dall'ultima versione instabile disponibile.

Il sistema in ~arch ti riporta tutto all'ultima versione instabile. Utilissimo per i tester e i devel per verificare i casi di cui sopra e rimediare (quando... chissà ...  :Rolling Eyes:  ).

Hai smascherato mezzo sistema senza limitare le versioni e questo ti comporta gli stessi problemi di un sistema ~arch di fatto.

Smaschera i pacchetti secondo la minima versione instabile richiesta lasciando solo la possibilità di includere l'ultima revisione;

e ci sono cose come questa *Quote:*   

> sys-kernel/gentoo-sources ~amd64
> 
> sys-kernel/linux-headers **

 gli headers è bene che siano un minimo aggiornati ma così finisce che ti trovi una versione del kernel inferiore a quella degli header e questo porta grane.

al massimo ~amd64 ma non andarsi a prendere una versione che non è stata neppure provata per quell'architettura;

e via dicendo...

@ago: continuo a ripetere che è grave dover evidenziare il sarcasmo ma questo è uno dei tanti casi. Purtroppo la tivvù di regime per prima cosa spegne l'ironia.

@stiffler83: meno televisione o quanto meno evita tolk show e reality...   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

Tanto per evitare le solite lamentele e lacrime in stile "fornero" per la proditoria ed ingiustificata aggressione personale ribadisco che quanto sopra deve esser letto in tono ilare. C'è troppo di cui piangere proviamo almeno qui a predenre la vita con un poco di allegria...

----------

## stifler83

Grazie ad entrambi per il supporto.   :Cool: 

@djinnZ sei sempre molto utile, ma ti consiglio un pò di relax perché essere cosi scontroso o almeno cosi risulti dai post non è piacevole per chi ti legge   :Very Happy: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Tanto per evitare le solite lamentele e lacrime in stile "fornero" per la proditoria ed ingiustificata aggressione personale ribadisco che quanto sopra deve esser letto in tono ilare. C'è troppo di cui piangere proviamo almeno qui a predenre la vita con un poco di allegria...

  *djinnZ's signature wrote:*   

> verba et risus abundat in orae stultorum sed etiam semper severi insani sunt 
> 
> mala tempora currunt... mater stultorum semper pregna est 
> 
> Murpy'sLaw: If anything can go wrong, it will - O'Toole's Corollary: Murphy was an optimist

 Quanto grande lo devo scrivere che in ogni caso scherzo?  :Laughing: 

Tentiamo di non prenderci troppo sul serio ed alla lettera...

dimenticavo: per smascherare kde prendi il file di unmask dall'overlay, fai prima e meglio.  :Wink: 

----------

## stifler83

Ma tranquillo era solo una considerazione non me la sono presa  :Wink: 

Grazie di nuovo a tutti e due, queste spiegazioni saranno molto utile per tutti.

P.S. Ora che faccio metto SOLVED sul topic visto che il problema è stato risolto?

----------

## ago

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Stare in ~arch con tutto il sistema è da imbecilli, non è una leggenda.

 

Avere tutto arch o ~arch è sicuramente più efficiente e consigliato di avere metà e metà  :Smile: 

----------

## Onip

 *ago wrote:*   

> Avere tutto arch o ~arch è sicuramente più efficiente e consigliato di avere metà e metà 

 

bugia...

un metà e metà fatto "cum grano salis" è paragonabile ad un sistema stabile. Un metà e metà "ad cazzum canis" invece...

----------

## ago

 *Onip wrote:*   

>  *ago wrote:*   Avere tutto arch o ~arch è sicuramente più efficiente e consigliato di avere metà e metà  
> 
> bugia...
> 
> un metà e metà fatto "cum grano salis" è paragonabile ad un sistema stabile. Un metà e metà "ad cazzum canis" invece...

 

Nessuna bugia, quello dici da appunto manforte alle mie parole. Non tutti sanno costruire un sistema metà e metà che abbia stabilità, quindi onde evitare casini, si consiglia un estremo o l'altro.

----------

## djinnZ

"Inizio a subdorare ein fregaturen" (cit. Sturmtruppen) chissà perché mi par proprio che voialtri devel e tester lasciate ambigua la spiegazione e consigliate tutto instabile per far fare agli altri il lavoro di verifica sulle dipendenze... ma è risaputo che sono malfidato, al limite della paranoia   :Laughing: 

Scherzi a parte in genere basta tenersi alla più bassa versione instabile richiesta e le cose sono facili. (e basta l'autounmask o usare l'apposto file per kde)

Ma è spiegato molto male.

Certo se 1k e passa pacchetti di un sistema completo metà sono instabili ... ma siamo sempre a quel "cum grano salis" di Don Camillo & Peppone  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## ago

In generale, visti i tempi con cui si stabilizza, a parte esigenze particolari, io terrei(tengo) tutto stabile.

----------

## Onip

 *ago wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nessuna bugia, quello dici da appunto manforte alle mie parole. Non tutti sanno costruire un sistema metà e metà che abbia stabilità, quindi onde evitare casini, si consiglia un estremo o l'altro.
> 
> 

 

ripeto meglio: il metà/metà nella _peggiore_ delle ipotesi è equivalente ad un sistema completamente ~. Non vedo seriamente il motivo di consigliare ~ rispetto al misto.

Io, di regola, uso i pacchetti base (X, toolchain e compagnia) stabili e aggiungo a ~ solamente gli strumenti di sviluppo o i pacchetti che voglio aiutare a testare o, ad esempio, gnome a circa metà strada tra l'introduzione in portage e la sua stabilizzazione. Non ho mai avuto grossi problemi o, ad ogni modo, non mi sono mai trovato con il sistema che non bootava. Con uno completamente ~, invece, non si è al riparo praticamente da niente...

----------

## ago

 *Onip wrote:*   

> il metà/metà nella _peggiore_ delle ipotesi è equivalente ad un sistema completamente ~.

 

nel peggiore delle _TUE_(basate sulla tua esperienza) ipotesi.

Ripeto meglio anche io: nel caso in cui hai tutto ~ è più semplice trovare problemi che nel caso metà/metà.

----------

